# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Tajo >  Indicadores de sequía.

## Nodoyuna

Los indicadores de sequía, no sorprende ver que de los últimos 6 años, en la cabecera del Tajo, 5 hemos estado en situación de Alerta o Prealerta. Es lo que tiene el ROBO constante de agua por parte de Levante. El problema serio vendrá cuando tengamos un ciclo seco de verdad.

http://www.chtajo.es/DemarcaTajo/Seq...ctubre2013.pdf

----------

